
xkcd - Duty Calls - nickb
http://www.xkcd.com/386/
======
dpapathanasiou
Ha... I'll keep that I'm mind next time I'm tempted to comment here.

~~~
brlewis
I'll remember it and laugh at myself as I'm typing my comment.

~~~
sammyo
Hmm, continuing this thread is just wrong...

~~~
Retric
Why does something so wrong feel so good?

~~~
Xichekolas
YOU ARE ALL WRONG... somehow

------
boredguy8
Still one of the best things about XKCD is the image title text.

~~~
cstejerean
those of us on the iPhone would appreciate if someone could paste that here.

~~~
ash
"What do you want me to do? LEAVE? Then they'll keep being wrong!"

~~~
cstejerean
thanks

------
zandorg
Huh - I first read it as 'some _thing_ ' rather than someone. The first is
actually funnier, I think.

------
tptacek
This appears to have been lifted almost directly out of last week's Onion.

------
codebrulee
Haha. I love xkcd. Here's another great one in the same vein as the above:
<http://xkcd.com/378/>

